# Uk DTG Fabric per meter?



## pixieguk (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi i am a cut and sew and screen printer wondering if anyone offers a dtg printing service onto fabric which i can cut n sew at a later date or is there a strict width max that you can print to. I have looked at spoonflower.com but looking for a better price per meter and in UK its more of a crafters site. Looking at cotton jersey fabric but can you print on poly and silk etc? Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like what you really want is Dye Sub that prints to poly roll material. Also has templates of shirts to put design in. 100 percent coverage. DTG is usually limited to 12-17 inches wide length out to 44 inches. But I don't think that is going to work for what u want. Look for dye sublimation print cut sew, there are several around on the forums. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## pixieguk (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks ill look into that.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

